# Import costs



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi

Anyone knoe the cost of shipping an RV from Florida to the UK? 

I am only interested in the actual shipping costs not all the associated costs. Any recommended shippers in the US?

Cheers, Ron


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*please Sir, ooh ooh I know*

from Florida, 
vehicle dimensions,

38'2"
11'11" high
100 " measurements by visually challenged examiner only please

$6089 perlus tax @6.25%


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: please Sir, ooh ooh I know*



bandaid said:


> from Florida,
> vehicle dimensions,
> 
> 38'2"
> ...


Thanks for that, who was the shipper?

Cheers, Ron


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*sorry about the dealy, but,*

it woz these geezers here [email protected]

hopes it'll be ok for you, took them 5 emails before they came back to me tho'


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costs*

Hello,

I would be interested in all the costs. I assume it is

Shipping +
UK Duty @ 10.0%
UK VAT @ 17.5%

UK Registration Costs.

Trev


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*more better than that I fear*

total costs am

(Vehicle cost + shipping)x import duty of 10% add that little lot up, and then add 17.5% VAT.

I asked how they could charg me import duty on the cost of the vehicle plus the shipping costs, as, after all, I wasn't going to keep the ship or the container as I was only borrowing it, and pointed out that I had'nt paid import duty on the postage on other stuff I imported, and the reply?

because we can and do....

so it can be dear as a dear thing thats expensive, mind you its still cheaper than buying in the UK....but, not as cheap as importing from EU if you can find the one you want.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rambler*

Hello there,

I have seen a Holiday Rambler here in the UK at TravelworldRV for £70,000

The same vehicle in the states brand new as above is £35,000 +6.99% sales tax.

Even taking into consideration the cost of Shipping, Duty and VAT. It is quite a saving. Then, there is the warranty issue, plus the cost of cobverting to UK voltage, lights etc.

Worth considering maybe.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*My quote for changover and stuff*

from Itchy Feet, was

£360 for the lights to UK spec, 
£1600 for the conversion from 110 to 240v including the transformer and UK sockets and stuff. They do a magical thing with oofle dust to the fridge and other nonremovableif youcanhelpitasitsarightpain electrics, all plus the vat of course.

roughly your costs would be
35k +6.99%=37446
shipping [email protected] to the squid roughly=3040

37446+3040=40486...+10%=4048
=44534

+17.5%vat =44534X17.5%=7793

Total for importing to UK=44534+7793=52537

36+1600 roughly, prolly different +vat=343

obviously this is a ball park figure, and you will need to do your own research regarding accurate costs, especially shipping, its based on weight and dimensions, also the conversion will depend on the amount of materials and time taken by converter, but its a good rough estimate which may help

total=52537+343=52880


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: My quote for changover and stuff*

Thanks Bandaid for your Quote... are you offering?
The only thing I couldn't work out was this bit I've quoted below, notably the "343" value?
Thanks,
Andy


bandaid said:


> from Itchy Feet, was
> 
> £360 for the lights to UK spec,
> £1600 for the conversion from 110 to 240v including the transformer and UK sockets and stuff.
> ...


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, just joined and saw this topic.
I shipped my Fleetwood over last year, Baltimore to Southampton.
Used Seabridge (contact Mike Albi, [email protected]) for shipping, for collection, conversion, DVLA & MOT, taxing etc, contact Bradley Felton, [email protected].
Both absolutely brilliant and best cost. Believe me I really researched it! Just make sure to measure the width, locker to locker , & window to window. If 2.55metres, no probs.
Worth driving it from Florida to Maryland!


----------

